# Memory dump!



## teo (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello community!

How do I proceed with the memory dump so that it does not automatically generate files on the FreeBSD system?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2017)

Not sure if that's all that's needed but set the sysctl(8) kern.coredump to 0.


```
# sysctl -d kern.coredump
kern.coredump: Enable/Disable coredumps
```


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 21, 2017)

Can he comment out this line in /etc/rc.conf ?


```
dumpdev="AUTO"
```


----------



## teo (Dec 21, 2017)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Not sure if that's all that's needed but set the sysctl(8) kern.coredump to 0.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Is  confusing of memory dump, the variable was added to the /etc/sysctl.conf  file and continues to generate automatically those files of memory dump. 

# `vi /etc/sysctl.conf`

```
kern.coredump=0
```


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 21, 2017)

PacketMan said:


> Can he comment out this line in /etc/rc.conf ?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


No, that's for kernel crash dumps (see dumpon(8)).



teo said:


> Is  confusing of memory dump, the variable was added to the /etc/sysctl.conf  file and continues to generate automatically those files of memory dump.
> 
> # `vi /etc/sysctl.conf`
> 
> ...


Have you applied the setting with `service sysctl restart` ? What does `sysctl kern.coredump` return now?


----------



## teo (Dec 21, 2017)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Not sure if that's all that's needed but set the sysctl(8) kern.coredump to 0.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Isn't this what generates the memory dump? This is an option to activate or deactivate at the time the base system is being installed.

# `vi /etc/rc.conf`

```
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
```



			
				tobik@ said:
			
		

> Have you applied the setting with service sysctl restart ? What does sysctl kern.coredump return now?


Yes.


			
				PacketMan said:
			
		

> Can he comment out this line in /etc/rc.conf ?


Ok commented, it's under observation, it seems to be solved.


----------

